# Food poisoning while pregnancy?



## spu

Has anyone had food poisoning during pregnancy? If so, what happened?

thanks!!

susan


----------



## Banana731

I had a really nasty stomach flu when 7 months pregnant with dd. I spent the day in bed running to the toilet every 30min for one end or another. It sucked. There is not enough room in there for a baby and the crazy undulation that your intestines do while ill in that way. We were all fine in the end. Not exactly the same, but mild food poisoning symptoms are similar, no?


----------



## AuntG

YES!

I was 40 weeks pregnant too!!!!! It happened with my first pregnancy 13 years ago.

I ate undercooked hamburger and about 6 hours later felt more nauseus than I ever have in my life! I went to the ER and got stuff to relieve the nausea, but mainly they just monitored the baby for a while. I got sent home with two bottles of something -- I know one was anti-nausea, not sure what the other was. I continued to vomit and have diarrhea for another 4 hours or so, until my father brought me some 7Up and ginger ale. I stayed weak for about a day.

The food poisoning was worse than the labor and delivery!


----------



## MoonStarFalling

Yep and I was only about 6 wks pg. The worst case of fp I've ever had I think. Serious pain, nausea, diarrhea. Can't actually remember if I threw up or not. Seriously considered going to the hospital. But everything turned out okay.


----------



## eleanorm

I also had fp when I was 7 months pregnant. A full 24 hours of vomiting and unable to keep anything, even water, down. And I couldn't get any sleep in this time. To make things worse, DP was away on a skiing weekend so I took myself to the hospital alone. Like the pp they just monitored the baby for a while and made sure that there was no sign of early labour. But the worst moment was probably when I was hooked up to the monitor and couldn't get a nurse's attention quickly - I couldn't prevent myself from projectile uke all over their fancy equipment!


----------



## melissakc

I was about 8 weeks pregnant and so sick already and trying to force myself to eat some protein. I made hamburgers. I forced down about 1/3 of it. A few hours later the vomiting began. It lasted for 18 hours. The next day I couldn't keep down water and went to the doctor, who said it was related to pregnancy and gave me anti-nausea meds. It took me weeks to get back to my normal morning sickness, and I never returned to vomiting of that caliber, so I think it was related to the food, not pregnancy.

Then I found out that the meat I had purchased from the small, family-owned store was being recalled.


----------



## queenbean

I got food poisoning when I was 6 months pregnant with my daughter. My husband had gone to Toxic Hell to get me a chalupa -- I asked for chicken, but they gave him steak. It was snowing, so even though I do'nt like steak and had never had steak from there, I decided to eat it. It didn't taste good, but I thought that was just because I do'nt like steak. It was spoiled.

I spent all that night and all the next day vomiting and having bad diarrhea. If I drank water, I threw it up. I sat on the toilet until it felt like my guts were coming out, and I had to sit there holding the trash can in case I threw up WHILE on the toilet. That happened a few times. My OB gave me some medication... an oral syrup for the nausea and a suppository for the diarrhea. The suppository didn't last long, cuz I had to go to the bathroom again, so I had to go through like three of them in the first hour before one finally stayed in long enough to help. By that evening, about 24 hours after I first got sick, I was able to hold down water and some chicken broth, and drank those all night. The next morning I could do dry toast and crackers, and within 48 hours of first getting sick I was almost back to normal appetite-wise, but I was weak for days afterward.


----------



## Pumpkin_Blythe

The weekend I found out I was pregnant I got food poisoning at a chicken place. When I started throwing up I thought here comes the morning sickness.... but when it came out both ends at the same time, that when I knew it was so much more. lol I was on the bed holding my stomach for a good 24 hours, then just had no energy for another 2 days.


----------



## twilight girl

I had a stomach parasite from weeks 7 to 12. It was miserable: vomiting, lactose intolerance, weakness, general malaise. My doc kept saying--very annoyingly--that he was pleased, that meant it was a health pregnancy. I kept insisting that "no, I don't get m/s when I'm pregnant, I just don't." But, you know doctors ....

Finally, when the diarrhea hit and would not go away for two weeks, he sent me for a fecal test, which turned up giardia lamblia. He prescribed antibiotics, and after only the second pill I was completely back to my normal, happy pregnant self, albeit 10 lbs lighter. And I gave him a great big "I told you so."

The baby appears to have weathered it all just fine, as all subsequent visits and ultrasounds have shown the baby to be right on target developmentally speaking.


----------



## k9sarchik

Yes, I did....or caught an intestinal virus that was going around.....don't know which. But I was 7 weeks pg and 2 days after I got the symptoms I had a miscarriage. There is no way to tell if it was related or not. The Dr's thought probably not, but I felt that it was.


----------



## Nathan1097

Yeah. I was 15 weeks or so with my 2nd. They told me it was just "morning sickness" but I could not keep a THING down. Not even water for an entire day. The stomach pain was obviously food poisoning to me- plus I had horrible "runs"- but they couldn't see past the fact that I was pregnant.







By 20 weeks, I'd lost 15 pounds! They got concerned about me. But I made up for it by the end.


----------



## mommajb

I thought it was food poisoning but it was a baby. I was 34 weeks and woke up thinking I had too poo with the worst gas pains and out came a baby.

Maybe not what you were asking.


----------

